# A racer would be embarrassed on a CAAD10



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

So today I went to a Bondurant road course event. It was their lead and follow program. I found a great deal on it through groupon. Anyhow, I'm sitting on some bleachers behind 2 women. We're all waiting our turn to get in the cars. One of them strikes a conversation with me. Sometime in the conversation she mentions how she knows what she's doing when racing her road bike and how she has no clue how to drive a car fast. We quickly go to talking about our bikes. She has a carbon fiber Scott outfitted with Dura Ace. I tell her I have a CAAD10 with 105 group. We give each other props on our bikes but then she adds, "I couldn't ride your bike." I asked, "why". She said, "my friends would laugh at me in a $1000 bike." Again I ask, "why"? She said, "my bike is $6000 and I'm above that level." We ended our conversation shortly after that. However, I found that rude but maybe some of you might be able to help me understand her way of thinking. 

BTW, I don't know how much to believe that she races when she mentioned having metal ankles.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Could just be a economic status thing of having money and not wanting to settle for less; on the other hand i've seen ppl race on caad10's in crits and do pretty dam well! With upgrades of course


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

I pass high dollar bikes all day long with my $1000 knobby-tired cyclocross Raleigh 9 spd. The only thing better than passing them is popping them when they try to take the lead.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I doubt she ever rolled up to a start line in her life............to the line at Star Smucks.......definitely. 
I race my CAAD9 and train on the Super Six. There's just too much chaos in a race to risk the Super.
BTW, I don't roll up to the line pre-race and announce that I have a Super SIx at home and this CAAD is just my race day ride. 
I only wish I could have had the pleasure of speaking with her.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

This chick sounds like a tool. Being a tool isn't only limited to the male species.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

masornia925 said:


> Could just be a economic status thing of having money and not wanting to settle for less; on the other hand i've seen ppl race on caad10's in crits and do pretty dam well! *With upgrades of course*


You are just as bad.

Tell that broad to pound sand.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Agreed. Define 'race.' I wouldn't be surprised if 'race' means group ride at conversation pace. I doubt her friends would embarrass her, it's probably self inflicted embarrassment. I've been racing bikes for over half of my life and I never once overheard a conversation, not even bustin' chops, about 'get that piece of crap outta here' kind of thing. Tool..or what about the other derogatory T word? Come on, someone say it!


----------



## rickhil (Feb 8, 2005)

Was She Good Looking???


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I better quit racing all together, since I'm still racing on a CAAD9!!!! That lady sounds like an idiot, I wouldn't put too much thought in to her opinion.

Were you at Firebird, in phoenix?


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

rickhil said:


> Was She Good Looking???


This is the correct question. I would rather hang with the wealthy, good looking girl with good taste in bikes than the dude with...well...anything.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

My caad 8 was one of my favorite bikes, with sram force, and smoked plenty of guys riding high end carbon. On a ridley now and was looking to actually changing over to a CAAD 10 but new shop sponsor offered a really great deal on a 2011 Tarmac sl3, which still with my campy comes in way below $6000.

Some people just talk the talk, the cadd 10 is lie one of the most popular frames I've seen in the 1/2 races I do. Sometime you'll notice more expensive bikes in 3-5 races than in the 1/2. That chick is a complete moron and I've known many like that, the defer to that kind of snobbery to make up for what they really lack.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Unfortunately snobbery cannot be completely escaped from in any field, cycling or otherwise.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

You should have asked her to race you. She would have gotten smoked by a CAAD10 and end up either killing herself or buying the $12K EVO ultimate since Cannondales must be fast. Obviously she's no racer.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

rickhil said:


> Was She Good Looking???


Sorry, but after the comment she made, it would not have mattered.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> You should have asked her to race you. She would have gotten smoked by a CAAD10



Uhhhh maybe, maybe not. Remember there are many people out there that can talk the talk AND walk the walk. 

I know many racers/riders that will sell **** and back it up.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Sorry, but after the comment she made, it would not have mattered.


It always matters.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Uhhhh maybe, maybe not. Remember there are many people out there that can talk the talk AND walk the walk.
> 
> I know many racers/riders that will sell **** and back it up.


Yah, most cant though. 

I am slow as mud by internet standards but hardly ever get passed or dropped in the real world. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd rather have a CAAD in a crit than my Look. I really don't relish having to replace a frame that's no longer made because of a stupid crash in a piddly race.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dave IV said:


> It always matters.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd smack dat Ho! 




...not really, but she's rude.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

She wasn't fat. She was thin. No attractive assets but cute face. I should've taken a pic with them. 

She did mention because of her ankles, she couldn't run fast and therefore triathlons were off the table. She could swim ok and make up ground on the bike but then get passed "like a fat girl"(whispered) running. That's why she sticks to crits. She also said, "I'm either training for racing or I shut down completely." I asked her, "you don't do any recreational riding in between?" She said, "no, I'm either on or off." I have met people like this so I understood that. However, the bike cost thing was annoying.

@kevhogaz, yes at Firebird raceway. It was fun to be one of the few who the instructor couldn't shake off. My previous track days in my personal cars helped.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

Bosplya said:


> She wasn't fat. She was thin. No attractive assets but cute face. I should've taken a pic with them.
> 
> She did mention because of her ankles, *she couldn't run fast and therefore triathlons were off the table*. She could swim ok and make up ground on the bike but then get passed "like a fat girl"(whispered) running. That's why she sticks to crits.


There's the truth, she's a closet tri-geek... in triathlons it's all about your gear especially in the bike leg. And with all the solitary riding down in aerobats, you lose social tact to boot.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Bosplya said:


> She wasn't fat. She was thin. No attractive assets but cute face.



Still the better choice over some dude.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave IV said:


> Still the better choice over some dude.


Who said anything about some dude? :blush2:


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Might be regional, most fast guys I met know what they are and what they can do. I think they also know if they start being A-holes that it's more likely no one will want to put on races. If that woman is a tri athlete then that explains things more, gives them more bragging rights to win their age class than going up against various riders that are categorized by race experience. Since cannondale is a great brand I guess she also couldn't rag on the brand of bike you ride, just the cost.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave IV said:


> Still the better choice over some dude.


Biking and breeding are *TWO *different things, stop making them "interchangeable"


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread turned out to be funnier than I expected! 

OP, I wouldn't take much offense. Maybe she is a professional cyclist and her teammates would laugh about her showing up on a "beater" bike. Or maybe her riding buddies are all on high-zoot bikes, so it would be funny to them if she showed up to the ride/race with a less expensive bike all of a sudden.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds like a poser to me.

The vast majority of people I've ridden and raced with didn't care if your bike was $500 or $10,000...they just loved to ride, and enjoyed to company and competitive spirit. Besides, you can't buy yourself talent, and I've seen guys on beaters smoke everyone just by having better fitness and skill.

People who are that obsessed with their image have totally lost track of everything that's cool about the sport.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe when you woooped her a$$ on your CAAD10 by 8 min you should ask her if she wants to take it for a spin..........................


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

im really for "ride what you can afford" because in the end there will always be someone faster ... doesn't matter if they are on a cheap or expensive bike ...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

See... it is like she just made fun of your... manhood. It wouldn't matter what she looked like, but the fact that she said it wasn't good enough plays on a man's sense of security... and she knows it. 

Alternate conversation overheard in any bar:

"We (check each other out) but then she adds, "I wouldn't F you for a drunken moment." I asked, "why". She said, "my friends would laugh at the size of your tool." Again I ask, "why as I try in vain to recover any shred of interest"? She said, " Because I am better looking than you and deserve a better looking dude with a nicer car and a better job so I don't have to work and can go to Starbucks every day with my friends and spend his money." We ended our conversation shortly after that. However, I found that an emasculating, but possible scenario, but maybe some of you might be able to help me understand why she didn't want me or think I was at least hot enough for a one-nighter."


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't race what you can't replace.


CAAD10's are popular because they're tough, well made, and good bikes. Why wouldn't you race them? I'd rather race something I can fix than something I can't. Hell.. that is why I want to build up a CAAD10..


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

If your fit, in shape and fast then your fit, in shape and fast and the bike will matter less.


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Bosplya said:


> So today I went to a Bondurant road course event. It was their lead and follow program. I found a great deal on it through groupon. Anyhow, I'm sitting on some bleachers behind 2 women. We're all waiting our turn to get in the cars. One of them strikes a conversation with me. Sometime in the conversation she mentions how she knows what she's doing when racing her road bike and how she has no clue how to drive a car fast. We quickly go to talking about our bikes. She has a carbon fiber Scott outfitted with Dura Ace. I tell her I have a CAAD10 with 105 group. We give each other props on our bikes but then she adds, "I couldn't ride your bike." I asked, "why". She said, "my friends would laugh at me in a $1000 bike." Again I ask, "why"? She said, "my bike is $6000 and I'm above that level." We ended our conversation shortly after that. However, I found that rude but maybe some of you might be able to help me understand her way of thinking.
> 
> BTW, I don't know how much to believe that she races when she mentioned having metal ankles.


She might be a racer and fast but obviuosly is insecure with her riding level, hence the need to make such a comment. Chances are though, she is not as fast as she thinks she is.


----------

